# CAREFUL!



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I received this email late last night:

Sars efiling <[email protected]>
Apr 23 
to me

Be careful with this message. Similar messages were used to steal people's personal information. Unless you trust the sender, don't click links or reply with personal information. Learn more. (Warning from Norton)

A payment of R4,067.14 has been made into your account from SARS eFiling
In other to process and confirm this payment,

Please click here

Note: This email was sent from a secure server,
please SIGNON to email us as mails sent to this address cannot be answered.

I have reported it to Scam Watch. scamwatch.gov.au 1300 795 995 (8.30 am - 4.30 pm)

Can't trust them safas. :lol: Anyone else may send money, thank you.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

yep, and this week I have started getting the old scam phone calls from "windows technical department" so it must be scamming season again...

warnings to one and all

john


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Had a 
Windows" computer guy (asian) phone last night. Introduced himself, then asked if I could speak english ????
I replied "I'm very sorry, I can't speak english" , and hung up


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

Which computer is that good sir.. I have two you see ;-)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Last week I asked the windows scammers what version of windows I was running. When they guess wrong I asked "so how do you know I have a virus?". They were the ones to hang up.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Hows that for a coincidence. While I was typing the previous response the windows scammers called again.
No time to play with them today tho.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

i usually get their phone numbers to call them back and post them to gay/tranny dating sites asking for them to tell me what they would like to do to me. alot of those "call centres" are actually in Malaysia and the Philippines and go through a single australian call back line. costs them a fortune to get it changed all the time :twisted:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Drifted off topic. The point is Email scams.

Just do not click!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I once retorted with a claim that they had a virus on their system, and that it was lucky that they called me so i could help.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another one from the same mob....sarsefiling.co.za

Be careful with this message. Similar messages were used to steal people's personal information. Unless you trust the sender, don't click links or reply with personal information. Learn more

A deposit of R3,650.80 has been made to you by SARS eFiling

Please confirm here

I didn't confirm. Reported them again to Scamwatch (Aust Govt website).

Be careful.

How the heck do they get my email????


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't get anyone to look at a computer within a week around here, and that's PAYING them to do it! Anyone offering help of ANY type to ransoms for free......


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

And another one from Sars Efiling "We have filed your return and made a deposit of R3,650.80 into your account."

*Do NOT respond or click on the link*.

Report them to Scamwatch! https://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/in ... portascam/


----------

